# 6x9 Speaker Install



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive been thinking about doing this myself. but i couldnt find any speaker wires back there.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Hate to bump up an old thread but I'm really interested in installing my 6x9's. Does anybody know where I can buy the 6x9 mounting brackets for the trunk of the car?

Thanks!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> Hate to bump up an old thread but I'm really interested in installing my 6x9's. Does anybody know where I can buy the 6x9 mounting brackets for the trunk of the car?
> 
> Thanks!


 Did you try contacting Crutchfield? They have tons of stuff for specific vehicles.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

At least as late as this past weekend, Crutchfield still did not have specific info on the Cruze.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ive been in touch with crutchfield. im trying to get them to use my car as a test fit car. but so far im still waiting to hear back form them. im less then a hour from them. i have my amp and i have a set of 6.5 componet speakers, now all i need to get is 2 6 x9 's for the rear and then some upgraded rear door speakers. i plan on pushing the factoy tweets and rear door speakers with the factory deck and the compnets and 6x9's with my amp. if i hav to i have a bazooka ube to stick in there as well. for a little extra bass.


----------

